# Oil Pump Find!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this neat oil pump at a used store. Was looking for records when I saw it. Found some O rings that should drive it, motor seems shot. All metal, except for the big wood base. Wonder if a solar cell and motor would drive it? Would run during the day, then off at night.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You're going to add wheels to it aren't you Jerry? then it will run on the rails?????????????????LOL


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

HEY! I know our Live Steamers dribble some oil on the track, but I don't think a pump car would collect it very well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the voltage is obviously low enough. Try measuring the current the motor draws, that's usually the problem with solar power, lots of voltage, not much current. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Jerry, What kind of store was that







*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 
It's a store that started out as a consignment store. Now they specialize in bidding on leftover estate items, after the family takes what it wants. They clear the house and sell what they can. Goodwill gets some stuff. Quite a variety of stuff, she specializes in books, but you can never tell what you may find. Stumbled across the oil pump, not sure how long it had been there. I had not been there for awhile. 

Greg 
Not sure how to measure the current draw? I have a multi-meter, can use it to do that?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is a neat oil pump. I bought a oil pump at Marty's. Don't know what I am going to do with it in the desert.









Mabey put it next to a old water tank as a water pump from the days of steam.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw that one JJ, was mighty tempted, now glad I held off. Like this one better, way it's made is a bit odd, so may not hold up too long. Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Jerry 
Your Pic's might inspire someone to build one from scrach. Wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Reminds me of a kids school project....








Toad


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, he wondered if it was some school shop project. Since all those programs have pretty much died out in favor of 'industrial technology' where they make NOTHING and just sit at a computer work station learning about hydraulics/gear ratiios/etc never doing anything but writing papers. Sheeesh.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, put the multimeter on the amps scale, the highest one you have, and then put it in series with the positive lead from the battery, i.e. from the battery to the plus lead of your meter, then the minus lead to the wire that used to go to the battery plus. I would gues the motor draws 1/2 amp or less. (That would be 500 milliamps). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

BE SURE YOUR MULTIMETER WILL MEASURE 500 MILLIAMPS! I have one that will only go to 250, and 500 would flick the needle so fast across the dial face as to bend it into a question mark!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep! And most meters have a small fuse to protect the meter in case of overload, and they are usually a pain to replace. 

A 1 amp or higher scale is the place to start if you meter has it. I would recommend everyone to have a meter that can read at least 5 amps for large scale. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Might have to draw me a picture.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

1st paycheck I ever got, $18.75 (in 1962), I took to Graham Electronics in Indianapolis, IN and bought a Simpson Multimeter (VOM is what we called them back then, although my Dad called it a "VoltOhmist"). It WAS a great meter for $18.75. I used it for nearly 45 years, never a problem, always accurate. Only thing I ever had to do to it was replace the Ohm meter battery ("C"-cell) once every 4 to 8 years.

A couple of years ago, my Son-in-law requested help figuring out how to install a GFCI outlet in the kitchen in the house they were renting... the wiring was really old and had 4 same color wires coming into the outlet box and he lost track of which went where on the old socket he had just removed.

I brought my trusty Simpson and did some quick measurements and it was just plain weird. The fuse was pulled so I was using the Ohm meter. Three of the wires seemed to be shorted together. I tried a different outlet and got the same thing. 

What was that Red Green said about calling your Father-in-law and what "he" (i.i.: me) would do to a project!









Went to another outlet and KABOOM!








The needle is now the shape of a question mark ("?") and the innards of the rest of it are a chared mass.







The po' lil' o' fuse is even worse.








That outlet was on a different fuse circuit and I had just put the meter leads across 120V.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Does said Son-in-law get to buy new meter. Being said you still can get good ones on eBay from time to time. Just sold one!!!!
Toad


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The Son-in-law isn't the one that was so stupid as to just stick the probes in the unknown socket without first checking for VOLTAGE! (He was smart enough to call his wife's father to score points with her!) 

After it happened, I hunted and hunted for a Simpson like it (can't remember the model number right now), but found nothing like it. I need to google it now and see what comes up. 

Now I have a DMM (Digital Multi-Meter) that can send data to my PC fast enough to use like a audio frequency oscilloscope. 

Still, though, I didn't need to have a PC with me to see low frequency noise... I could just tell by "knowing" how the needle reacted. Yeah, I still miss that ol' meter!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some O rings and got the oil pump going. I lubed it good also. Made a cover for the electric motor, the vent on top should help get out some of the heat. Plan to have a battery inside the oil tank I plan to make out of a cdR stack cover. Will run it when I'm out, next spring.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, shouldn't the counterweights be rotated 180 degrees from their current location? Unless the extra mass is being used as "oomph" to help lift the oil in the pipe, I would think that they would be more useful as counterweights if they were opposite the crank on the shaft.


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

The weights are used to counter the weight of the sucker rod in the well. You should be carefull you may start a drilling boom in your layout.


----------

